# Jackson Hole



## LuckyRVA

Planning a trip to Jackson Hole from Jan 4-11. Already have my flight and place to stay worked out. 

Can any locals or anyone familiar with JHMR give me some tips. Any hidden gems on and off the mountain? Good powder stashes or cheap but good eats?


Also, anyone else going to be there about the same timeframe?


----------



## jbernste03

I did a trip there lastyear. It was incredible. Mangy moose has the best burgers and for a good price. Also the best spot for apres


----------



## LuckyRVA

Thanks for the heads up. When you were there last year did you stay in the village or in Jackson? 

I'll be staying in Jackson, I imagine there's a shuttle from Jackson to the mtn hourly?


----------



## jbernste03

I stayed in the village. Walked to the slope. The bus to and from Jackson is every 15 min I think. Million dollar cowboy bar in Jackson is a Must go to. It's a scene to say the least. And downstairs they serve some amazing steaks


----------



## LuckyRVA

Good deal. 

BTW, did you hit up Grand Targhee while you were there?


----------



## jbernste03

Nah I didn't . Spent the whole time at Jackson. I thought about but it was just too much to coordinate . I think its like a 2 hr drive from Jackson and we had a crew of 8 of us.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Gotcha :thumbsup:

I had heard that when storm rolls through that Targhee tends to get more snow. So, I definitely planning on hitting it up at least once.


----------



## idshred

LuckyRVA said:


> Gotcha :thumbsup:
> 
> I had heard that when storm rolls through that Targhee tends to get more snow. So, I definitely planning on hitting it up at least once.



nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. you heard wrong 

Targhee isn't 2 hours from jackson. maybe 45-1 hour, it depends on road conditions. There is a shuttle that comes from jackson... not sure if its everyday or not, i've never looked into it. Hopefully the snow will be better this season than last. The beginning of jan was pretty horrible as far as snow quality and coverage is concered. Jackson has hidden areas everywhere. Its huge. And its extremely easy to get in over your head there.


----------



## LuckyRVA

My family is using our timeshare there this year. So, unfortuently we're stuck for the week that we have. I wished it was later bit later. But, I can't complain too much it's still Jackson Hole and worlds better than what I have access to locally. I'm hoping/praying for a better year all around the US this year. I have positive feelings about this season.


----------



## gstboy

Seems like we got the same Ideas, my choices were Whitefish or Jackson Hole for my Feb. trip. I have never been but a friend went and didn't like it because there were a lot of tracks and flat areas and a little more skier friendly? Maybe they just didn't go down the right runs to avoid all that. Post up videos of you dropping in on Corbet's Couloir when you get back though.


----------



## jbernste03

I don't know about flat tracks. That mountain is amazing. Some of toughest terrain I have ever been on. And gorgeous. We went 7 months ago at the beginning of march and it snowed the entire time I was there and had a blast. Went with a couple semi pros and acouple complete beginners and we all had a great trip. We had fresh tracks every day. I have done Breck, whistler, Vail, squaw valley, heavenly, and Jackson most recently and Jackson was just as good conditions as any of those . Better snow than some of them


----------



## LuckyRVA

gstboy said:


> Seems like we got the same Ideas, my choices were Whitefish or Jackson Hole for my Feb. trip. I have never been but a friend went and didn't like it because there were a lot of tracks and flat areas and a little more skier friendly? Maybe they just didn't go down the right runs to avoid all that. Post up videos of you dropping in on Corbet's Couloir when you get back though.


Of all the reviews I've read about Jackson I haven't seen anything complaining about it having lots of flats. The opposite actually. 
As an aside I went to Whitefish last March and had a blast. Loved riding in the trees there. The locals were awesome as well. Only thing I have to complain about was the fog. It was foggy 3 out of the 7 days I was there. My last day we had to cut short because no one could see their hand in front of their face.


----------



## Listheeb21

I've been to JHMR in each of the past three years, and there's really not a lot to complain about. The terrain is very diverse and it's pretty easy to get from one side to the other, especially with the new Marmot chair they added last winter. The one thing I will say is that if you ride regular and you aren't comfortable riding switch, the mountain naturally funnels from right to left, so the 10 minute heel-side traverses can really burn the legs!

The START bus runs about every 15 minutes to Teton Village. It's $3 each way, and many of the hotels sell tickets so you don't have to worry about having $1 bills on you, so stop into one near your timeshare and ask. Within town, the shuttle is free. As for food and nightlife, the Silver Dollar Bar at the Wort hotel and Sidewinders (sports bar) are solid choices. Mangy is great for après, but it fills up really quickly. 

There are a ton of options for great terrain; too many to list. But if the headwall is open, the hike up Pepi's Bench is worth it. If you get a powder day, the lines for the Tram and Gondy will be huge, so hit Après Vous to warm up the legs for a few runs and wait for the lines to subside. There will be plenty of first tracks left for you when you get to them...


----------



## LuckyRVA

Awesome, thanks for the tips :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman

LuckyRVA said:


> Can any locals or anyone familiar with JHMR give me some tips. Any hidden gems on and off the mountain? Good powder stashes or cheap but good eats?


Cheap eats are going to be an issue in the village. Burgers at the Moose are reasonably priced for a resort, but you're still going to drop $10+ on lunch on the mountain.

As for powder stashes, I have not usually had a problem finding something if it has snowed the the past 24 hours. Barring that, your best bet for finding lightly ridden terrain is to hike up to (or past) Headwall. Most people don't bother venturing up there. Be warned, though... if you are an out of shape sea-level dweller then the hike will take you 20+ minutes. Most locals hike up it in like 15 min (or less if they are kids!)




LuckyRVA said:


> Thanks for the heads up. When you were there last year did you stay in the village or in Jackson?


I have stayed both in town (Snow King) and at the Teton Village. The Village is much more convenient for riding, but less so if you have to get in and out of town a lot (for going out to dinner or to the supermarket, etc).



> I'll be staying in Jackson, I imagine there's a shuttle from Jackson to the mtn hourly?


The morning shuttles run a little more often than that, but they can be a bit of a pain when you are sitting or standing on one for 30+ minutes with all of your gear, making a dozen stops to pick people up. If you are taking the shuttle to the mountain, then catch the first one that you can in the morning.



LuckyRVA said:


> I had heard that when storm rolls through that Targhee tends to get more snow. So, I definitely planning on hitting it up at least once.


Only been to Targhee once. It does get nicer snow, but the day I went was windy as heck. Traveling there and back will consume your entire day (especially if you have to take the shuttle back into town). Nothing wrong with the Targhee except the winding route you have to take to get to it.



LuckyRVA said:


> My family is using our timeshare there this year. So, unfortuently we're stuck for the week that we have. I wished it was later bit later. But, I can't complain too much it's still Jackson Hole and worlds better than what I have access to locally. I'm hoping/praying for a better year all around the US this year. I have positive feelings about this season.


Town is interesting enough. If you do a half day during the week then you can check out the gear swap (by the K-mart), do a super-cheap day of riding at the Snow King, or check out the very very yummy bakeries around town.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Tarzanman said:


> As for powder stashes, I have not usually had a problem finding something if it has snowed the the past 24 hours. Barring that, your best bet for finding lightly ridden terrain is to hike up to (or past) Headwall. Most people don't bother venturing up there. Be warned, though... if you are an out of shape sea-level dweller then the hike will take you 20+ minutes. Most locals hike up it in like 15 min (or less if they are kids!)


Being a gym/fitness rat, I'm in good shape. However, I'm not used to the elevation. I'll try to make this hike after acclimating a bit.



Tarzanman said:


> The morning shuttles run a little more often than that, but they can be a bit of a pain when you are sitting or standing on one for 30+ minutes with all of your gear, making a dozen stops to pick people up. If you are taking the shuttle to the mountain, then catch the first one that you can in the morning.


We are renting a car as well. Sounds like it might just be easier to drive up in the morning rather than stand on the shuttle for 30 mins at a time. I get enough of that bullshit riding the train everyday to work.



Tarzanman said:


> Only been to Targhee once. It does get nicer snow, but the day I went was windy as heck. Traveling there and back will consume your entire day (especially if you have to take the shuttle back into town). Nothing wrong with the Targhee except the winding route you have to take to get to it.


I feel like since I'm there I need to hit Taghee up at least once. 



Tarzanman said:


> Town is interesting enough. If you do a half day during the week then you can check out the gear swap (by the K-mart), do a super-cheap day of riding at the Snow King, or check out the very very yummy bakeries around town.


Thanks for the tips man :thumbsup:


----------



## jbernste03

i would stay in the village if possible..like noted above.. its makes your mornings much easier..Ive had this debate at every ski resort ive stayed at..to stay as close to the mountain as possible or as close to town/nightlife/restauraunts as possible.. every single time we have come to the same conclusion.. my philosophy is that Id rather be able to hop out my door and jump on a lift or do a very short walk to the lift. Id much rather ride the bus in my normal clothes to town rather than all my gear. 90% of my time on trips is on the mountain so thats where i want to be close to. the only time i went into jackson was at night for dinner/drinks ..we stayed almost slopeside for very cheap ..i think it was about $380 and that included the condo and 3 days of riding..just my 2 cents


----------



## Tarzanman

LuckyRVA said:


> Being a gym/fitness rat, I'm in good shape. However, I'm not used to the elevation. I'll try to make this hike after acclimating a bit.


True acclimatization to a higher altitude only happens after a few months. The best thing you can do to prepare yourself is interval training or cardio that builds up your wind and lowers your resting heart rate.

Lots of swimming or long distance running.



> We are renting a car as well. Sounds like it might just be easier to drive up in the morning rather than stand on the shuttle for 30 mins at a time. I get enough of that bullshit riding the train everyday to work.


 You will probably still end up taking the START Bus in. Jackson is a ski where you really do not really need a car. The (extremely) rich folks who run things in Jackson do what they can to discourage skiers from driving in everyday to ride the mountain. There is a pay-to-park lot close to the base of the mountain, but there is a free-to-park satellite lot just a few miles down the road. 

All of the START Buses on their way into the village and on their way back into town stop there. If you already have a car, I would drive to the lot, park there and just deal with the 7 minute, free bus ride to the resort.




> I feel like since I'm there I need to hit Taghee up at least once.


 Bring a book or magazine for the ride home. Don't forget to take a picture of the 3rd largest potato in the world in Driggs 



Thanks for the tips man :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## LuckyRVA

jbernste03 said:


> i would stay in the village if possible..like noted above.. its makes your mornings much easier..Ive had this debate at every ski resort ive stayed at..to stay as close to the mountain as possible or as close to town/nightlife/restauraunts as possible.. every single time we have come to the same conclusion.. my philosophy is that Id rather be able to hop out my door and jump on a lift or do a very short walk to the lift. Id much rather ride the bus in my normal clothes to town rather than all my gear. 90% of my time on trips is on the mountain so thats where i want to be close to. the only time i went into jackson was at night for dinner/drinks ..we stayed almost slopeside for very cheap ..i think it was about $380 and that included the condo and 3 days of riding..just my 2 cents


I wish that were possible. Unfortunately, as we're using our timeshare we take what we can get with regard to the properties location. I do agree about having access to the lifts since first thing after breakfast I'll be hitting the mountain until the lift stop running. Nightlife is secondary. 
We will have a rental car so I think I'm going to skip the shuttle most days and take the car with the family or have them drop me off.


----------



## BoardWalk

LuckyRVA said:


> I feel like since I'm there I need to hit Taghee up at least once.


Yes, as long as you're there you need to hit the ghee.


----------



## ShredLife

Tarzanman said:


> True acclimatization to a higher altitude only happens after a few months.


Complete Bullshit. if that were in any way true climbing Everest would be impossible.

1-3 days.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Tarzanman said:


> True acclimatization to a higher altitude only happens after a few months. The best thing you can do to prepare yourself is interval training or cardio that builds up your wind and lowers your resting heart rate.
> 
> Lots of swimming or long distance running.


Last time I had a general checkup my doctor thought something was wrong with me due to my low resting heart rate. I run several half marathons a year and am typically at the gym 9 times a week. I wasn't joking about being a fitness rat. 
I've been to Peru (11,000 ft) and only suffered from slight headaches in morning for the first few days. The water however gave me super colon blow.





Tarzanman said:


> You will probably still end up taking the START Bus in. Jackson is a ski where you really do not really need a car. The (extremely) rich folks who run things in Jackson do what they can to discourage skiers from driving in everyday to ride the mountain. There is a pay-to-park lot close to the base of the mountain, but there is a free-to-park satellite lot just a few miles down the road.
> 
> All of the START Buses on their way into the village and on their way back into town stop there. If you already have a car, I would drive to the lot, park there and just deal with the 7 minute, free bus ride to the resort.
> 
> 
> Bring a book or magazine for the ride home. Don't forget to take a picture of the 3rd largest potato in the world in Driggs


Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Additionally, I'd like to do some cat boarding. Anyone have experience with any of the companies that do this around JH or near Targhee?


----------



## jbernste03

The closest ones are in Targhee, JH doesnt offer any. I could be and might be wrong. But i tried to find a company when i was out there last year and the closest i found was at Targhee. but they pick you up in Jackson


----------



## LuckyRVA

Ok then it's not just me. I was trying to find something in JH but couldn't find anything. JH has a "Cat Skiing" link on their website but its blank when you click the link. They do have heli trips it seems. But that's too rich for my blood this year.


----------



## gstboy

LuckyRVA said:


> Ok then it's not just me. I was trying to find something in JH but couldn't find anything. JH has a "Cat Skiing" link on their website but its blank when you click the link. They do have heli trips it seems. But that's too rich for my blood this year.


From what I've read, the nearest outfit is 48 miles away at Togwotee Snowcat Guides. Grand Targhee offers catskiing too.


----------



## Tarzanman

ShredLife said:


> Complete Bullshit. if that were in any way true climbing Everest would be impossible.
> 
> 1-3 days.


At 6,000 ft (which is where the town of Jackson is), i doubt that the OP will notice much of a difference, but at 10,000 ft (the approx altitude of the Headwall hike), he will definitely notice a difference.

Regarding adjusting to altitude:

Altitude sickness - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The general rule of thumb is to not ascend more than 300 metres (1,000 ft) per day to sleep. That is, one can climb from 3,000 (10,000 feet = 70 kPa) to 4,500 metres (15,000 feet = 58 kPa) in one day, but one should then descend back to 3,300 metres (11,000 feet = 67.5 kPa) to sleep. This process cannot safely be rushed, and this is why climbers need to spend days (or even weeks at times) acclimatising before attempting to climb a high peak. 

So, even someone living in Denver would require about 5 days for full acclimatization to physical activity at 10,000 ft. One's mountain sickness may go away after a day or two, but you will still be huffing and puffing on that hike up the Headwall until you've been around for a week unless you already have godly cardio.

Also, people climbing Everest spend weeks doing it. Not days.

Anecdote: I happened to hike up a catwalk at Snowbird with a girl I was giving an impromptu lesson to. We had both just flown in the night before from Atlanta and were staying in the same house. 100 yards into our hike I was wheezing and she wasn't. This despite the 5-7 miles a week I had been running in preparation for the trip.

When I asked her why she wasn't gasping for breath like I was, she informed me that she had been training for a marathon for the past few weeks.

I could tell you other stories about other Atlantans in Breckenridge (elevation = ~9600 ft), but the short version is that you still won't be at 100% in just a few days at altitude.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Very informative post. Thank you.


----------



## Listheeb21

There is no shame in letting quicker hikers pass you on the way up. I speak from experience! There are actually two ways to access the Headwall/Casper Bowl/Crags. One is up Pepi's Bench, which can be annoying to get to on a board because it requires a straight line through some choppy terrain and a spot where you have to go uphill and around a corner, and by then you may have to skate the rest of the way. Wen you come around that corner there is a little chute they call Meet Your Maker, because if you dont exit cleanly you can cartwheel down into the rocks and trees below. I've still yet to try it. The other way up is called the Whote Spider, which is accessible directly behind the gondola building. Patrol will boot pack it if the area is open. It feels like climbing an 800 foot ladder, but it's a much quicker way up.

Targhee is worth hitting. There are almost no crowds there, and much of the terrain is wide open, though I did somehow manage to hit a tree while there... A buddy of mine lives out in Jackson an he says that Targhee will often get more snow than JHMR, but the real key is that it doesn't usually have the fog JHMR does. If JHMR is socked I, it can be really dangerous to ride the upper mountain. Those are the days to hit the Ghee. I think it's about an hour or so from Jackson, and they have shuttles that pick you up in town. 

TM is right...I think it's $15 to park at the mountain. Also, if you like to eat before riding, check out Bubba's. They have a great breakfast. Ask for the Worker Special. It's not listed on the menu and it's only available on weekdays. It's your standard eggs/bacon/hash brown/toast fare, but $2 less than the menu version.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Great tips thank you. Does JHMR get socked in often?


----------



## Tarzanman

LuckyRVA said:


> Great tips thank you. Does JHMR get socked in often?


There is fog on the mountain a fair bit, but it isn't always thick enough to make riding not fun.

My first experience with the fog there was my first snowboarding trip ever and my first time up the tram. Imagine hearing all of these horror stories about the steep dangers at JH and then having to ride town from the top of the mountain in 10-15 ft visibility when you barely know how to ride a snowboard..... ha-ha good times.

The fog can be a mixed blessing though... sometimes it means that the conditions at the top (above the clouds, depending on what the weather is doing) are spectacularly awesome.

here are two photos for your perusal. both of these photos are from the same trail (different spots, though) atop Rendzevous mtn at JH.

Not-awesome fog at JH - http://riftwave.net/phpalbum/main.php?cmd=image&var1=jackson/IMG_2278.jpg&var2=0_100

Awesome fog at JH - http://riftwave.net/phpalbum/main.php?cmd=image&var1=jh2011/IMG_5508.jpg&var2=0_100


----------



## thugit

Tarzanman said:


> There is fog on the mountain a fair bit, but it isn't always thick enough to make riding not fun.
> 
> My first experience with the fog there was my first snowboarding trip ever and my first time up the tram. Imagine hearing all of these horror stories about the steep dangers at JH and then having to ride town from the top of the mountain in 10-15 ft visibility when you barely know how to ride a snowboard..... ha-ha good times.
> 
> The fog can be a mixed blessing though... sometimes it means that the conditions at the top (above the clouds, depending on what the weather is doing) are spectacularly awesome.
> 
> here are two photos for your perusal. both of these photos are from the same trail (different spots, though) atop Rendzevous mtn at JH.
> 
> Not-awesome fog at JH - http://riftwave.net/phpalbum/main.php?cmd=image&var1=jackson/IMG_2278.jpg&var2=0_100
> 
> Awesome fog at JH - http://riftwave.net/phpalbum/main.php?cmd=image&var1=jh2011/IMG_5508.jpg&var2=0_100




IT's pretty rad when the fog is just settling right in the middle of the mountain, because he conditions are spectacular above that, however you still have to ride 20 seconds through the thick of it where you can't see more than 15 ft in front of you.


----------



## Listheeb21

Tarzanman said:


> There is fog on the mountain a fair bit, but it isn't always thick enough to make riding not fun.
> 
> My first experience with the fog there was my first snowboarding trip ever and my first time up the tram. Imagine hearing all of these horror stories about the steep dangers at JH and then having to ride town from the top of the mountain in 10-15 ft visibility when you barely know how to ride a snowboard..... ha-ha good times.
> 
> The fog can be a mixed blessing though... sometimes it means that the conditions at the top (above the clouds, depending on what the weather is doing) are spectacularly awesome.
> 
> here are two photos for your perusal. both of these photos are from the same trail (different spots, though) atop Rendzevous mtn at JH.
> 
> Not-awesome fog at JH - http://riftwave.net/phpalbum/main.php?cmd=image&var1=jackson/IMG_2278.jpg&var2=0_100
> 
> Awesome fog at JH - http://riftwave.net/phpalbum/main.php?cmd=image&var1=jh2011/IMG_5508.jpg&var2=0_100


That's a pretty cool phenomenon called a temperature inversion. In those instances it will be 15-20 degrees warmer at the summit than at the base. But thug is right...at some point you have to ride through that fog.


----------



## LuckyRVA

The Jackson Hole webcam. I'm checking like every other day now. Getting stoked.


----------



## Wangta

LuckyRVA said:


> The Jackson Hole webcam. I'm checking like every other day now. Getting stoked.


Omg!!!!! That looks ridiculous!!


----------



## Listheeb21

Yeah...they got a couple feet in the past week. My trip is booked for Feb 22-Mar 3. I'll be checking the snow report and webcams daily from here on out. Hope you catch some freshies out there!


----------



## LuckyRVA

Sounds like the perfect time to be there! Positive vibes right back at ya.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby

Targee is definitely a must go, the drive from Targee to Jackson isn't that bad, it's a freeway compared to the Mt BAKER hwy. Me and a couple buddies rented a 42' motorhome and road tripped from north of Seattle to Targee, then Jackson for 2 days, then up to Big mtn, then over to Schweitzer, the only place we had an issue was in the JH parking lot, we parked the motorhome in the front lot only to get woken up at 4 a.m. asking us to move so they could plow the parking lot, so the guy had us follow him to the backside (mtn side) of the resort which put us right next to the Mangy Moose and right under the tram (killer). You should have seen the looks we were getting for "camping" in the parking lot  from the locals


----------



## LuckyRVA

You wouldn't think camping in the lot would be such a surprise to locals. :dunno:


----------



## Tarzanman

LuckyRVA said:


> You wouldn't think camping in the lot would be such a surprise to locals. :dunno:


The Hostel (which is close enough to throw a baseball and hit the Tram house) is so cheap ($94 a night for a room that sleeps 4 or 5), that the locals probably don't understand the need to put an RV in the lot.

I've never asked anyone what the local policy is on RVs... but if they don't even like car traffic, then I imagine that that RVs wouldn't make them happy either.

Hostel website - The Hostel | Teton Village Lodging | Jackson Hole, Wyoming


----------



## LuckyRVA

Sitting here in the sweltering humidity planning another trip to Jackson Hole in 2014. Planning on heading up in mid March this year. 

Can anyone advise what the typical conditions are in mid March? And I know that's in the middle of some school's Spring Break. Are the crowds in full effect from Spring Break in Jackson Hole?


----------



## Listheeb21

Jackson Hole doesn't get the crowds the Front Range of Colorado does, but it still gets pretty busy during holiday periods. Stay off the groomers and you'll be fine until you get to the lifts. Lines will be long, but move pretty quickly.

As for conditions, check this out: Snowfall History (Snowfall 2013) - Jackson Hole - OnTheSnow

March is generally a good month for snowfall out there...


----------



## LuckyRVA

Thanks, you pretty much confirmed what I expected. Last January I could just ride up the chair or gondola with no wait about half the time. Which was awesome. Looks like I might not get as lucky in March. I can't complain though!


----------



## LuckyRVA

Anyone looking for a place to stay in Jackson Hole. The Clymb has some discounted rates available for the Lexington going on right now...

http://www.theclymb.com/adventures/...urce=ET&utm_campaign=101013+Bonfire+Free+Ship


----------



## LuckyRVA

Heading up to Jackson Hole next weekend. Anyone plan on being there? Let's meet up.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Flew in on Saturday. Yesterday was a bluebird until about 2 when a few clouds rolled in . Supposed to get to 10" of snow today and tonight. Will be heading to Grand targhee tomorrow.


----------



## CassMT

just saw that article yesterday about how JH is the place this winter with 235% of avg snowfall, 430ish inches, *holy frikkn hell*, well chosen LuckyRVA...Targhee is a great mountain too, bring your snorkel and enjoy. apresski in driggs is a good time too


----------



## dsciulli19

Leave some for me! I'm flying in saturday 3/22


----------



## Argo

I have driven up twice this winter and am going one more time in early April


----------



## LuckyRVA

Great powder today. Should be even better at Targhee tomorrow.


----------



## Wangta

LuckyRVA said:


> Great powder today. Should be even better at Targhee tomorrow.


Damn. Looks great!


----------



## LuckyRVA

Few more pics










View from Jackson Hole's gondola summit










Sunrise from the condo in Jackson









Grand Targhee - Happy Hunting Grounds


----------



## LuckyRVA

Just a little update. The powder at Grand Targhee was awesome :yahoo:



First time riding on powder this deep.


----------



## CassMT

comes a point where one is riding 'in', not 'on' pow, i'd say your'e there....nice pov


----------



## LuckyRVA

Yeah meant to say in powder, my fat fingers do what they want on my iPhone keyboard. 

Had the time of my life in Tuesday!


Edit: *on Tuesday!


----------



## jwelsh83

Nice man! I was out in JH late last month and had a blast. Was gonna try and make it out to Targhee but never did since the riding was so good at Jackson. Got in line early enough and made the first tram our first day after they got 15 inches the night before...insane...got some pretty good vids on my GoPro. We pretty much stuck to the Tram side of the mountain.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Nice, from what I understand February was the month to be here. 

Grand Targhee was a nice getaway from Jackson. No lines to speak of on a powder day and so much tree riding available. If you're ever back at Jackson, I suggest you head out to Targhee for 1 day.


----------



## jwelsh83

No doubt! February was perfect and one of the best seasons that I can remember. We're probably going back next season or may hit up Snowbird. We did decide that next year to plan in advance to save some cash to heli one day or snowcat 2 days while we're in Jackson. The conditions were perfect but after awhile, everything began to get tracked out and looking like moguls. Being that they had snow for 20 some days straight, it brought the crowds every day that we were there. All things considering, they were still all time conditions.


----------



## LuckyRVA

I was able to find some less tracked powder at the end of the day at Targhee. Much less traffic there. I'll be back for 2 weeks next March. As soon as so get home I imagine I'll be making my plans for next year!


----------



## Wangta

LuckyRVA said:


> I was able to find some less tracked powder at the end of the day at Targhee. Much less traffic there. I'll be back for 2 weeks next March. As soon as so get home I imagine I'll be making my plans for next year!


I was thinking of going in a couple week as well, but was wondering - is it gonna be any good at that time? Seems like things are warming up?


----------



## LuckyRVA

I've had mixed conditions this week. Temps have been down in the low teens and up in the 40's making for some seriously variable conditions. But today is the 4th bluebird spring condition day I've had here and I love it.


----------



## Argo

Spring in the mountains when you have a good base is awesome....


----------



## Gnarlyfootage

My brother works up in Jackson Hole, so I drove up from California and boarded there for a week and a half. I loved it!


----------



## Wangta

Gnarlyfootage said:


> My brother works up in Jackson Hole, so I drove up from California and boarded there for a week and a half. I loved it!


Man...contemplating headed there this weekend. Have heard great things but am debating given the warm temps...hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wangta

LuckyRVA said:


> Nice, from what I understand February was the month to be here.
> 
> Grand Targhee was a nice getaway from Jackson. No lines to speak of on a powder day and so much tree riding available. If you're ever back at Jackson, I suggest you head out to Targhee for 1 day.


Thanks LUckyRVA for posting that video. I have heard of GT, but didn't realize it was as deserted as your video. OMG! 

Question for those of you who frequent Jackson often - how hard is it get to GT? I heard you have to go through a pass and if bad weather hits, it can be impossible to get there?


----------



## hardasacatshead

I'm not sure about driving as I didn't have a car while in Jackson but instead I got the shuttle. From memory it's $100 and that includes a lift pass for the day. I thought it was worthwhile. GT is a fun mountain - very suited to boarding. It's also fucking sensational on a powder day. 

I don't think the pass is that bad, it does close occasionally it conditions are intense but the roads are really well maintained out that way.


----------



## Wangta

hardasacatshead said:


> I'm not sure about driving as I didn't have a car while in Jackson but instead I got the shuttle. From memory it's $100 and that includes a lift pass for the day. I thought it was worthwhile. GT is a fun mountain - very suited to boarding. It's also fucking sensational on a powder day.
> 
> I don't think the pass is that bad, it does close occasionally it conditions are intense but the roads are really well maintained out that way.


Thanks man. Yeah, I just saw there is a shuttle - that is a NO brainer, especially if it includes the ticket. 

Was curious - saw many references to Cat skiing at GT. It looks awesome, but wondering if it's (i) worth it and (ii) necessary - meaning, does it access parts of the mountain you can't get to via lifts? 

Looking at the NOAA forecast..it looks like it's gonna dump starting on Wednesday.


----------



## hardasacatshead

GT has a dedicated cat skiing area. 

It's a tricky one as to whether it's worthwhile. It's a generally quiet mountain with some nice terrain inbounds but the cat skiing area looks a bit steeper so would be a bit more fun on a pow day. If I went back and it was dumping I'd probably hit it up just for something different.


----------



## Wangta

hardasacatshead said:


> GT has a dedicated cat skiing area.
> 
> It's a tricky one as to whether it's worthwhile. It's a generally quiet mountain with some nice terrain inbounds but the cat skiing area looks a bit steeper so would be a bit more fun on a pow day. If I went back and it was dumping I'd probably hit it up just for something different.


Thanks man. I saw GT only has 3 lifts? Is it a big enough mountain to spend a day on? Was thinking of doing half day on Cat, half day on mountain. 

You're in London and you came all the way to Jackson? You love pow!


----------



## hardasacatshead

Yeah it's big enough for a day for sure. I actually travelled to JHMR from Australia not London. It's only just around the corner really... 24 hours on a plane later.


----------



## neednsnow

Targhee can keep you entertained for a full day, for sure!


----------



## LuckyRVA

Wangta said:


> Thanks LUckyRVA for posting that video. I have heard of GT, but didn't realize it was as deserted as your video. OMG!
> 
> Question for those of you who frequent Jackson often - how hard is it get to GT? I heard you have to go through a pass and if bad weather hits, it can be impossible to get there?


No problem. BTW, that video was taken on my first run of the day and I was in line waiting when the lifts opened. After a few hours most people left so I tried to find as many stashes as possible. 

We drove up to Targhee after a 12" dump. The drive up was a little sketchy, not going to lie. It looked like they mostly maintained the pass coming into Jackson, not the other way. Half the time I was driving on a solid sheet of ice to get there. The drive back was no problem though.


----------



## CassMT

Targhee could keep anyone busy for a season, let alone a day, week or month. it's not so busy because it is pretty remote and harder to get to than JH

if the crowds are low and the snow is good i would save your cattracking money for beer. i recall back in the day people saying if anything the cat zones are less extreme than the inbound. that was quite a while ago, they may have expanded the cat terrain, you may want to verify that first-hand with them..


----------



## LuckyRVA

A few more photos from my trip. 

The Jackson airport. I was in awe as we approached the landing. 









Photo of the JH tram. I think it fits about 100 ppl. They really cram them in there. Made me feel at home. 









Taking a spill in that soft soft pow.


----------



## jwelsh83

Probably one of the most turbulent flights I'd ever experienced was coming into Jackson. When we left, our flight was the only flight delayed. Delayed for 3 hours since our plane couldn't land the night before because of high winds...


----------



## jwelsh83

LuckyRVA said:


> A few more photos from my trip.
> 
> The Jackson airport. I was in awe as we approached the landing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of the JH tram. I think it fits about 100 ppl. They really cram them in there. Made me feel at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking a spill in that soft soft pow.


Awesome bluebird pics as well...all my days were foggy with poor visibility. Still perfect riding conditions!


----------



## LuckyRVA

Both the descent and take off were rocky. On the way in I thought the overhead storage bins were going to open up and spill everyone's bags.


----------



## CassMT

where's the vid of this! looks like you are going uphill somehow, actually a pretty cool photo


----------



## LuckyRVA

The video is less spectacular than the photo. I hit a hidden hard packed mogul under the powder and went tits up.


----------



## jdang307

Where is this ledge in this video Guch goes to (it's at 1:53)


----------



## hardasacatshead

Pretty sure that's skiers left inside Corbett's. There's a plaque in there commemorating Doug Coombs.


----------



## jdang307

Ahhh Corbett's. Safe to say unless I grow another pair I'd have to suck it up to check that out then :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA

I sacked up and dropped into Corbet's last Monday. Everyone crowding around the top said the conditions were perfect. The drop in was fairly mellow compared to some photos I've seen. Maybe 4 feet. I made the drop in just fine and rode it out. Someone yelled "STOP" as I was coming down the steep run out. It startled me and I turned to see what was going on lost my balance and took a tumble. All.the.way.down! I must have gone head over heals 7 or 8 times.


----------



## CassMT

what the hell were they yelling about?


----------



## Argo

You can see the plaque in my sons video a few pages back. he rides down to it and yeah it's skiers right. 

Don't ever lose focus because of some douche bag yelling. Duck that guy


----------



## Wangta

LuckyRVA said:


> The video is less spectacular than the photo. I hit a hidden hard packed mogul under the powder and went tits up.


Lol. I never knew what that phrase meant but in that context - I understand. Lol


----------



## LuckyRVA

CassMT said:


> what the hell were they yelling about?



No clue! I didn't think about asking him after tomahawking 7 times.


----------



## Wangta

Dumping right now. 12" as of 9 am and been snowing nonstop.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Nice! I saw that on my snow report app. :yahoo:


----------



## dsciulli19

I was out from Sunday 3/23 to Tuesday 3/25. Right in between two awesome snow dumps! I want to cry! still had a blast though =)


----------



## LuckyRVA

Anyone else going to be in JH mid-March?


----------



## jwelsh83

LuckyRVA said:


> Nice! I saw that on my snow report app.


I check the app often, mainly the cameras to see what I'm missing...


----------



## LuckyRVA

OK, check the app in about two weeks and see if you see me. :snowboard1:


----------



## jwelsh83

LuckyRVA said:


> OK, check the app in about two weeks and see if you see me.


Ass....LOL


----------



## LuckyRVA

jwelsh83 said:


> Ass....LOL





But seriously, if anyone has plans to be there in a few weeks hit me.


----------



## direride

LuckyRVA said:


> Anyone else going to be in JH mid-March?


myself and my old lady will be there next week man, also from the east coast. first time going to jackson, hittin up targhee too.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Nice, I'm heading out there next Tuesday. I plan on making 1 or 2 day trips to Targhee as well. 

You guys staying in Teton Village or Jackson?


----------



## direride

at the hostel mannn. 
next tuesday like 3/10?


----------



## LuckyRVA

Nice, same day that I'm arriving. Meet up for a few runs one day?


----------



## direride

im arriving saturday 3/7 mann. Was askin if you meant tuesday 3/10, which apparently is. 
Fuck yah man, ill hit you with a pm dude


----------

